# Bottom Line....



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, bottom line, when you're surf fishing for stripers or blues, whats the preference, mono or braid?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here, braid hands down. Better bite detection, stronger than mono.


----------



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

what Lb test do you recommend? I used braid a LONG time ago and had difficulty with casting distance, but I dont recall lb test on the braid.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fishdaddy1 said:


> what Lb test do you recommend? I used braid a LONG time ago and had difficulty with casting distance, but I dont recall lb test on the braid.


Well I use Daiwa Emblem Pro reels and I load them with 17lb Suffix Mono and use a top shot of 150 yards to 300 yards of 50lb Power Pro. Never had a problem with distance, especially here where our shore line is flat. You don't really need distance here.


----------



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks RD. You da man..... I'm headin' down to IBSP this weekend, I'll give your set up a try and post the results.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fishdaddy1 said:


> Thanks RD. You da man..... I'm headin' down to IBSP this weekend, I'll give your set up a try and post the results.


Good luck.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well here in fl, braid tends to pull the sinker off the bottom in rough conditions jmho


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Really? I've found just the opposite. Since braid has a smaller diameter, I always thought it produced less drag in the current, and made it easier to hold bottom. I also thought the smaller diameter made it cast further. I could be wrong though. 

I'm set up pretty much the same way RuddeDogg is, with @150 yards of braid on top of mono backing. When I'm fishing near rocks, I'll use a 6' or so mono leader at the end before tying on a rig. One knick in braided line and it's done. Another disadvantage of braid, for me at least, is It doesn't have any stretch at all. Sometimes I'll get a little overzealous with a hook set, when using circle hooks, and pull the bait right out of the fish's mouth. I guess that's not so much a problem with braid, as it is with me. 

At the end of the day, it's whatever you are most comfortable fishing with, that's probably the best for you.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> At the end of the day, it's whatever you are most comfortable fishing with, that's probably the best for you. Lickinfrogs


Quite true !

Some people prefer the low-stretch (7%)braids over the use of mono (16-19% stretch) for strike detection , and are willing to sacrifice durability and nick resistance to sharp objects like barnacles and rocks. It depends on your personal preference and geographic location.

Fishwander


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I was on the beach when a school of blues were running, and my mono kept snapping from the fish going by, it doesnt matter if you use a leader in that situation. After sitting on the beach watching kids with braided line pulling in 13-15lb blues and stipers, I have retired from using mono from the surf, or anywhere when I think a big fish might be. 

I only use braided now. The only downfall i see so far is the knots are hard to undo, and when there is alot of junk in the ocean, it tends to stick to the line. 

Perhaps if you want to fish when there are tons of mucles and seaweed in the ocean, bring a 2nd spool of mono to use in that condition.


----------

